# Have you tried Football Index?



## Ginger Pirlo (Sep 9, 2019)

New sign up here asking if you are on Football Index?

If not, have you thought about it and it's not for you, you havent got round to how it works or you've never heard of it.

Whichever it is, I have started a blog series which has had great feedback from new starters (and old ones) so thought I would reach out to beyond the footballindex community.

It can be found on the below link and includes some of my strategies on how I go about making money on it.









						Can I make a living from Football Index?
					

“This is literally what the index can offer. It’s like you are cheating to make money” An intro. Almost a year ago, I saw an advert on telly late at night with John Motson telling…




					thegingerpirlo.com
				




You can find me on Twitter @GingerPirlo_FI and always answer any question people have about it. DM me any question you have.


----------

